# Totally NOT SAFE for work - TNA4CNC - Deja



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

_POR4376-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

OK quit looking at my lousy landscape, comments here please!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm disqualified to give C&C.  Too much Neanderthal in me.

Okay, everything is perfect!

Case Closed.  LMAO


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not at work today..... Looks good to me!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2016)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

So this one is ok then?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok? I would definitely rate it a little better than "ok"


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice Trever; great expression, lovely pose, lighting.  My only [very] minor nit is that the top of her head is just a little too dark, but other than that... top-notch!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 2, 2016)

You The Man and she is smoking hot and what landscape.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 2, 2016)

This is my new favorite of the set!  The lighting, pose, expression, is perfect! And I love the background, it is interesting, yet doesn't pull from the subject. This is just very nice all the way around. 

Do you have many more of this set yet to edit, or are you pretty much done?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> This is my new favorite of the set!  The lighting, pose, expression, is perfect! And I love the background, it is interesting, yet doesn't pull from the subject. This is just very nice all the way around.
> 
> Do you have many more of this set yet to edit, or are you pretty much done?



Thank you friend. I don't know! I think there may be more. I cull in a strange manner. I edit a frame when I recognize it's merit and am inspired by the vision of what I want it to be. 

This frame for example was rather bland. Although shot at F2.8 / 200mm the image was flat and boring. It was also full length but the feet weren't to my liking.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 3, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Thank you friend. I don't know! I think there may be more. I cull in a strange manner. I edit a frame when I recognize it's merit and am inspired by the vision of what I want it to be.
> 
> This frame for example was rather bland. Although shot at F2.8 / 200mm the image was flat and boring. It was also full length but the feet weren't to my liking.



That seems like a good way to cull, it makes sense to edit what has the highest potential first.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 3, 2016)

Too much retouching on the skin and she needs to get to a hairstylist post haste


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very nice Trever; great expression, lovely pose, lighting.  My only [very] minor nit is that the top of her head is just a little too dark, but other than that... top-notch!



Yes I sa that too. This shot is all natural light - the cave was elevated and I didn't want to climb up with lights but I should've!


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 5, 2016)

Of course she's gorgeous and the pose is lovely, but I agree that the top of her hair is too dark. But then, her face is too bright, considering the the main subject matter is her butt. And those cheeks could use a bit more light.


----------

